# Bargain rugs for sale and ariat boots



## Nativelover (6 October 2016)

6ft Thermatex in ex cond sky blue bound navy, hardly used but will come up brand new with a wash £65

6ft 3 Amigo lite stable rug ideal under rug or for warm days/nights navy bound silver ex cond £20

6ft 3 Bucas Celtic stable lite brand new £40

6ft Rambo med turnout navy bound red ex cond washed and reproofed £45

5ft 9 Horse jumpers lite/med stable rug ex cond not got round to washing £18

54" Shires woollen Newmarket / Whitney stripe ex sheet £25

54" waterproof ex sheet navy bound green brand new £15

6ft 3 Weather beta med turnout with neck good cond couple of prof repairs not washed or reproofed but is waterproof £25

5ft 9 Rambo stable sheet fair cond plenty of use left brown bound silver £8

5ft 9 Masta stable sheet navy/green stripe used but good cond £10

6ft Rambo original insulator stable rug ex cond prof washed £30

6ft 3 Rambo Newmarket fleece brown stripe ex cond prof washed £35

6ft Weatherbeeta polar fleece combo navy bound sky blue ex cond prof washed £15

Brand new Ariat Bromonts black size 5 full calf, comes in box but box is a little tatty £160

I am happy to post out at cost to buyer, no paypal please any cheques must clear before posting items. Alternatively can collect from Rossendale or manchester.

Message me on here or phone or text 07515863346


----------



## Bessi (6 October 2016)

Do you know which colour the thermatex is? They do cambridge blue and kingfisher blue.. if its kingfisher I'm interested!


----------



## Nativelover (6 October 2016)

Hi, I'm sorry I don't have original bag. So I've no idea if it's kingfisher blue. I think sky blue is the best way I can describe it!


----------



## MeadowView (11 October 2016)

Hi does the Rambo Med TO have a neck attached? Is the Thermatex the standard cooler rug? Thanks


----------



## Nativelover (11 October 2016)

No neck on med TO, thermatex is the original wicking rug, not sure if called standard cooler rug.


----------



## Wizpop (14 October 2016)

Hi- if you still have the 6'3" bucas stable lite I'd like to buy it. Could you let me know how much postage would be? 
Thanks


----------



## Nativelover (14 October 2016)

Wizpop said:



			Hi- if you still have the 6'3" bucas stable lite I'd like to buy it. Could you let me know how much postage would be? 
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi sorry it's sold, don't seem to be able to edit my original post.


----------



## Wizpop (15 October 2016)

6ft Rambo med turnout navy bound red ex cond washed and reproofed £45

5ft 9 Horse jumpers lite/med stable rug ex cond not got round to washing £18

54" Shires woollen Newmarket / Whitney stripe ex sheet £25

54" waterproof ex sheet navy bound green brand new £15

6ft 3 Weather beta med turnout with neck good cond couple of prof repairs not washed or reproofed but is waterproof £25

5ft 9 Rambo stable sheet fair cond plenty of use left brown bound silver £8

5ft 9 Masta stable sheet navy/green stripe used but good cond £10

6ft Rambo original insulator stable rug ex cond prof washed £30

6ft 3 Rambo Newmarket fleece brown stripe ex cond prof washed £35

6ft Weatherbeeta polar fleece combo navy bound sky blue ex cond prof washed £15

Brand new Ariat Bromonts black size 5 full calf, comes in box but box is a little tatty £160

I am happy to post out at cost to buyer, no paypal please any cheques must clear before posting items. Alternatively can collect from Rossendale or manchester.

Message me on here or phone or text 07515863346[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wizpop (15 October 2016)

Ok thanks for letting me know


----------



## Nativelover (3 November 2016)

All rugs now sold, Ariat boots still available


----------

